# Seeding Springtails



## IndianaJosh (Jun 20, 2008)

OK, I did very little searching on this topic. I am getting my springtail culture today or tomorrow. As well as Atlanta Botanical Garden mix and I was wondering how to mix the sprintails into the substrate and what the best way to do it is.

Thanks a lot

--Josh


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

I asked this question a few months ago,someone told me to lay some leaf litter on top of the culture of springtails wait 2-3 days,then move the leaf litter to you viv.It worked for me and now springtails are all over the place,except I can hardly see them but I see my frogs pecking at something you can see,lol.Anyway this is just a methods that worked for me,there are a lot of them out there.


----------



## nburns (May 3, 2005)

Josh,
You don't mix them in with the soil. Set up the tank and then add them to it. As was stated by moothefrog, you can add something to your spring culture that they'll climb on and than add or shake that into the viv. I have enough water in my spring cultures that I can actually spoon them out and then dump them into the viv.


----------



## IndianaJosh (Jun 20, 2008)

OK, cool, a lot easier. I thought I read something about mixing charcoal into your substrate and they kind of *grow*. I may have completely dreamed this up. I do not know.


----------



## BillB55 (Aug 7, 2008)

While we're on the subject of springtail cultures, can someone recommend the best thing to feed to the culture? Not to the springtails in the tank, which I think will eat detritus, frog poop, etc. I am talking about the culture itself, the culture in the sweater box that's just springtails and moist substrate and food for them. I've seen all sorts of suggestions in the archives, but would like to hear what food(s) has/have worked best for people.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

Tropical fish flakes and oatmeal have worked for me.Spray the oatmeal heavily and it will mold,and the springtails will eat the mold.Tropical fish flakes work just as well.


----------



## Drew (Nov 9, 2006)

Some people rave about using shrooms. I just tried it with mine the other day.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

dry mushrooms, crushed or blended up

dry yeast

dry fish flakes [doesnt smell that nice though]

Gerber baby food, dry mix

to name a few

sprinkle and moisten with a mist spray.

just do it regularly to keep things consistent and they will do best.

S


----------



## Nubster (Jun 16, 2008)

Anyone tried bread? It would mold quickly in such an environment.


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

No,but I will : ).Sounds do-able.


----------



## devin mac (Oct 4, 2004)

the way i seed new tanks is by keeping some smaller spring cultures going using JUST coco fiber as a substrate, and dumping them into the tank when i'm putting down substrate layers. I generally have a couple of large spring cultures that i use to start smaller ones that will be "seeding" cultures.

as for the culturing, using straight coco fiber. the springs do pretty well in it. just keep it moist but not soggy, and sprinkle food on it every so often. i tend to feed every week or every other week with cucumber peelings. they go crazy for me that way.

whatever method you use, just get them into the tank a few weeks before you get frogs in there, so they have a chance to establish. then you should be all set.


----------



## markbudde (Jan 4, 2008)

If the population isn't high enough it is possible for too much mold to kill off the culture. So don't overfeed. Also, there are several kinds of springtails available and the food preference depends on the species. The subterranean type (really small ones which look like this) love mushrooms and mold, but the white Sinella curviseta do better with fish food, IMO. There are also grey/silver ones but I haven't experimetned with their food preferences.


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

i use potatoes in all of my spings and woodlice cultures and the occasional mushroom treat.


----------



## markbudde (Jan 4, 2008)

> i use potatoes in all of my spings and woodlice cultures and the occasional mushroom treat.


Are the potatoes cooked before you use them? If not, have you ever had problems with infestations of worms or mites?
-mark


----------



## IndianaJosh (Jun 20, 2008)

markbudde said:


> Are the potatoes cooked before you use them? If not, have you ever had problems with infestations of worms or mites?
> -mark


Most people who breed/keep crickets use potatoes too.

Guess insects aren't counting carbs


----------



## IndianaJosh (Jun 20, 2008)

I was going to get the springtails added this week, well I added leaves to the top and there are no spring tails on them. I blew some into the tank. Is there an easier was of doing this?!


----------



## Ratadm (May 1, 2008)

IndianaJosh said:


> I was going to get the springtails added this week, well I added leaves to the top and there are no spring tails on them. I blew some into the tank. Is there an easier was of doing this?!


One thing I found worked well was to place food on top of the leaves, in my case I put a mushroom in that was starting to decompose and left it two days, worked great the whole leaf was covered in springs.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Ok

take your starter culture and divide it into 3.

Add it to 3 larger tuberware containers, fresh media, fresh leaf litter. Feed on top of the leaf litter, moisten.

WAIT. Wait like 2+ weeks, and feed when you see the mold ending...which will take some time when the cx is just starting.

Once the cx blooms [takes a few weeks], you can feed more often and start taking springs from it by simply grabbing a pile of leaves and putting them in the tanks.

S


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

Are yours on charcoal w/water on the bottom? I just seeded by adding some water to the culture and pouring it right into the viv (before the frogs). I got hundreds this way very easily and fast. 

For what I've been using for food is tropical fish flakes, rice, and occasionally mushroom. I also have a small empty sample fish food container that I throw in a few flakes, wet them, and press it into the culture so it's right at or a little below the substrate. In a couple days there will be springs in it and I shake them into the viv.


----------



## Brandon (Sep 16, 2008)

This is my first question on the board. I have been reading for about a month or so since I joined, trying to learn as much as I can. On the subject of springtails, do you get them astablished in your tank then you are done? Or do you keep a culture of them around and reapply them to the tank ever-so-often?

Brandon
0.0.5 Leucs (babies)


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

If you have enough space in your tank they will establish themselves. But I keep an extra culture and add them right on top so the frogs can come and pick them off too.


----------

